# The art of collecting (or 'hoarding')



## Manathas (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey guys!
This came to mind when I was starting to redecorate my room...
*... how much paper and unnecessary stuff I own.*

So I thought I'd as the question- do you hoard? 
I've noticed that other ISFP friends I have tend to also 'hoard' things, in-case they need them at some other time, and it's more convenient to save it than spend your money on something you once had but threw away.
If you do like to collect objects, what is it that you do? Mine tend to be small "useful" objects like broken jewellery accessories (clips n string n beads), stones, shells, etc. 

For the hoard! (Horde -> WoW reference doubt people will get it but heh)


----------



## DeathByFishHeads (Mar 29, 2014)

Does one need to be fully conscious of hoarding to be a hoarder? If yes, then I am not a hoarder; otherwise, I'm also a hoarder.


Edit: Now, I doubt myself. I do collect random crap on streets, but I usually end up throwing it away when I look in my pocket at home and wonder about when, why, and how most of it got there. I suppose this is a semi-conscious process.

So, I guess I'm part hoarder?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I am the anti hoarder. 

I throw perfectly good stuff out (or donate) if I do not see a use for it. My thought is never when it will come in handy, its crossing that bridge when I get there. I like to feel free of clutter and gutter. 

Granted I do not know how in depth you meant that. I am in no way a clean freak. i.e. scrubbing, and such not like everything is perfectly scrubbed and 'clean'. But I have a huge thing for clear surfaces and counters and such. And empty my life of any un-necessary stuff. I am the worst person to try and sell end cap junk too, or try and pawn junk off on. When people hand me their junk I drop it right off at good will. 

I am big into cabinet spaces, closets, that excess stuff can be out of sight out of mind (bare in mind tho that the closet spaces are not hoarded but no everything is not filed neatly or orderly (like a J lol). 

Actually I think my apartment has a more crisp no clutter feel that my INFJ sis or my ENFJ friends places tho (they seem more eclectic then me (I hate un necessary things). (they are very boho with a J touch. )

I have a clean crisp lobby style. Feng Shui style. I need balance in lighting, color that sets moods, decor that is light but effective and bold. 

My ENFP ex was a hoarder it was a source of contention. He had so many collections and was so eclectic nothing was garbage to him. (I would hate to be our kids after he dies, the shit they will have to get rid of-will need several dumpsters )

I donot file papers tho, out of sight out of mind throw them in the file cabinet (with no files lol) as long as they are not out exposed toxifying my harmony. 

I can be sentimental tho I have a treasure chest that is still at my exes with all my child hood memorbilia condensed down to what can fit in that trunk, And I do the same with my kids I condense memorbilia down to a few sentimental things from each age into a chest and then routinely like twice a year go thru and start chucking.

I did used to hoard pictures actually being a photographer but I lost all our albums in a fire (on some level I think that sentimental side of me died when all those pictures burnt)

I was just thinking its all about being efficient for me. The least amount of work, the least amout of mess, the cleanest short cut lol. (I think thats probably very ISTP cant speak for others tho). I put a ridiculous amount of thought into how to set up everything where like when I have moved or something, so that way I can eliminate any un necessary messes/actions. I consider the process and layout when setting up EVERYTHING. Like to an insane level. I figure tho the obsession to the layout basically makes everything run easy and low maintenance in daily layouts in life tho. See I am nutz. But only temporary nutz over this stuff I get consumed with efficient layouts in route like work, home, project planning, party planning, efficient efficient efficient. Ergonomics. But once I succeed at the layout well then I do not think much more about it. 

What we were talking about hoarding, no that does not work with what I am discussing lol. 

I think basically I am always thinking geometry in layouts, time, space, stores, pace, blah blah blah


----------

